# Peavey Classic 30



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Any love here ... any hate ?
Things to watch, to ask ? 
I've seen they mostly need caps to be replaced.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well loved. One of my first amps early 90s. Around the time I started having spare change, so it did get traded out soon, I did like how it sounded just had early stage gas for something else. Someone technical should be along shortly to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I`m just waiting for a good deal on one to compare.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I had one of the early model 30’s.
Great “Grab’n’Go”. Did a few blues jams with just a Tele & a SD-1.
It gets usable tones on its own, it’s a usable work horse.
Light weight, tweed. Reverb was full & springy.

But I couldn’t get the old Bandit sound out of my head. I moved it along.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I had one in the 90s, the gray model without the stanby switch.
I modified it for a stanby switch and that's when I saw that this amp was very poorly designed to be repaired. 
This is also the case with many modern amps, nothing new.

The sound; hateful, aggressive, I got rid of it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I had a Delta Blues with a 15" that I was told was a Classic with a 15" speaker.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

player99 said:


> I had a Delta Blues with a 15" that I was told was a Classic with a 15" speaker.


By comparing, very quickly, the schematics, it seems to be the case


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I had a classic 30 and a delta blues 210 at the same time, and jammed a few times with both being used at the same time. Bottom line, they sound great. I liked the 210 quite a bit better though. It filled the room without being spiky or shrill when standing right in front of it. The classic 30 was very directional. 

I never used the clean channel loud enough to get to breakup, more as a clean pedal platform. But the drive channel sounds great on its own.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks like a sound design, by looking at the schematic. The reverb is the only circuitry with semi-con amplification (the emitter follower for the effects loop should not count as it does not amplify. IMO this is a good application for it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

One of the most underrated amps. I know of a few people who gig with it. I did for sometime in the mid 90s. Cleans are great. Works with pedals. I have not had any issues with it since I got it. I have done mods on it though. Changed the speaker to a Weber Blue Dog Ceramic, changed all the tubes to JJs, added a tube tamer to keep the tubes from rattling. Also am using it with a Peavey 112SX Ext Cab which I have put in the original C30 speaker, Peavey Blue Marvel, which I find sounds great on a closed cab. I won't hesitate buying one again.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

$400 a good price ?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

BGood said:


> $400 a good price ?


As long as the condition is at least good, that's a fair price.


----------



## mnicholson2003 (Feb 16, 2009)

bzrkrage said:


> I had one of the early model 30’s.
> Great “Grab’n’Go”. Did a few blues jams with just a Tele & a SD-1.
> It gets usable tones on its own, it’s a usable work horse.
> Light weight, tweed. Reverb was full & springy.
> ...


Funny you mention the Bandit sound...I picked up a used Bandit 65 recently...I had a couple of those years ago and man, they're hard to beat! I love the tone of that amp!! Great for blues!!! I also had a Classic 30...great gigging amp! I did have an issue with a cold solder joint in it. I lost sound mid way through a gig one night. All was fine and it just gave out all of a sudden. Nothing serious. I'd love to find another or even go to the Classic 50 in a 410.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

No one has mentioned the weight. Aren't these the ones that weigh a metric tonne? Perhaps I have the model wrong, but I tried to lift one at a shop, and nearly needed to be carried to my car.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Used to have a Classic 50 4x10. It was a great amp.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

DaddyDog said:


> No one has mentioned the weight. Aren't these the ones that weigh a metric tonne? Perhaps I have the model wrong, but I tried to lift one at a shop, and nearly needed to be carried to my car.


Maybe the 50 watt version but the C30 weighs about 40lbs. In fact, I was gigging with a Twin when I bought it. After seeing me struggle trying to get that Twin up the stairs and all that, my wife suggested I get a lighter amp. And I ended up with the C30. This was in 2004 I believe.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I have one of the original Classic 20 combos. I will never sell that little jem. You can play anything on them.

And that "Classic" tone circuit loooooves 10-inch speakers, or at least the 10-inch Blue Marvels.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have the 610 combo, that one is heavy !


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


I think that's the one he is asking about.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Chito said:


> I think that's the one he is asking about.


I was wondering that at first too, till I noticed that he's in Que.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I was wondering that at first too, till I noticed that he's in Que.


I saw that too after I posted hahahaha


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

My first tube amp! Sounded great. The clean channel is sweet. 

I sold it because I needed more clean headroom at the time, but I never had any issues with how it sounded.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

laristotle said:


> I was wondering that at first too, till I noticed that he's in Que.


That wasn't the one


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I wasn’t going to post because I don’t want to be negative but I have to say what I experienced. I had one, couldn’t stand it. Got rid of it as soon as I could. It was very, very bright. I ran it with the treble on zero. Couldn’t turn the bass much above six or it was mud. I don’t know if something was wrong with the amp or what but I couldn’t get rid of it fast enough. Maybe it was just me. The guy I sold it to seemed to like it. AFAIK it was stock.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> I wasn’t going to post because I don’t want to be negative but I have to say what I experienced. I had one, couldn’t stand it. Got rid of it as soon as I could. It was very, very bright. I ran it with the treble on zero. Couldn’t turn the bass much above six or it was mud. I don’t know if something was wrong with the amp or what but I couldn’t get rid of it fast enough. Maybe it was just me. The guy I sold it to seemed to like it. AFAIK it was stock.


Thanks for posting Kerry, I want to hear it all.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

BGood said:


> Thanks for posting Kerry, I want to hear it all.


I also had a Classic 50 4x10. It was very bright as well but it was tame able.


----------

